

The Creativity Killer: Group Discussions - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/print/2011/04/the-creativity-killer-group-discussions/237531/

======
michaelpinto
Group discussions only kill creativity if your group is uncreative. Take a
look at sitcom writers: You can have over ten folks in a brainstorming session
and they can create gold. Then take a look at a casual business networking
party — you'll see no creativity in the room. They key here is the attitude
and goal of the meeting. If you have a group that's passionate about a subject
where they're looking to break ground it isn't hard to generate creativity.

